

Ask HN: Dwolla vs Stripe - EwanG

OK, I am getting ready to launch an idea where at different levels I would like to be able to accept $1, $5, $25, and $100 from payers. I would like to keep the monthly costs low initially in case I am about to learn more about the viability of my idea than how to build on it :-)<p>Given that, and given all transactions would be on the web, would you use Dwolla, Stripe, or something else (PayPal?) to accept the transactions?
======
RobGR
I would think a lot depends on the demographics of your market. Impulse buyers
will be deterred by a non-standard payment method, meaning you have to have
the most common. An audience like ycombinator readers will be more likely to
evaluate, sign up, and use something alternative, and may be more likely to
refuse to use Paypal at all.

My advice is to pick on what is easiest to integrate with at first. Regardless
of the payment method, you should be able to validate the idea by getting at
least a few customers, and then add payment options going forward.

~~~
EwanG
Good points. Integration is definitely something I'm starting to look into,
but reducing friction is also important. I'll see if there's anymore
contributions to the discussion, but at least that gives me a couple
additional points to consider. Thanks!

------
Element_
I could be wrong but I believe Dwolla is a totally new payment system that
actually bypasses the credit card system by directly depositing/debiting bank
accounts. It designed to replace credit cards and requires the customer to
signup for a Dwolla account to pay[1]. Stripe on the other hand is just an API
for processing credit cards.

[1] [http://www.businessinsider.com/this-28-year-old-is-making-
su...](http://www.businessinsider.com/this-28-year-old-is-making-sure-credit-
cards-wont-exist-in-the-next-few-years-2011-11?op=1)

------
bpmilne
It depends what you're trying to process. Keep in mind Dwolla is it's own
network. It doesn't process VISA/MAST/ other like Stripe. In theory Dwolla is
another payment form that could easily be built into Stripe but the two do
very different things.

Using both obviously gives you the ability to do cc/debit transactions for
those who want and have the upside of when someone pays using Dwolla.

------
damoncali
Payal is, um, horrible, but a standard paypal button is the simplest thing
I've seen by a large margin. Just cut and paste.

I just did a Stripe implementation. It's pretty slick, but no more so than
Braintree - although I will say the webhooks are a nice feature. The stripe
benefit (over Braintree) is cost and not having to have to set up a merchant
account.

Never used Dwolla.

